
A new alternative to git submodules: git subtree - Xichekolas
http://alumnit.ca/%7Eapenwarr/log/?m=200904#30
======
lysium
Sounds interesting, however it lacks specifications/documentation.

In particular, I'd like to know what happens with commits that touch paths
across subtrees. IMHO, this is the most interesting use case, because
otherwise, I'd just extract the commits touching the subdirectory of the
subtree with git-log.

Skimming over the source, I don't think git-subtree handles commits across
subtrees at all, but I hope I am wrong.

~~~
psranga
Even if it didn't handle commits across subtrees, I would still find this
useful.

I would be ok if this (or an addon) tool detected commits that that spanned
subprojects and invited me to split that commit.

IMHO, the correct workflow should be: check in modifications to the library
subtree and to the library's client in different commits.

------
FooBarWidget
How is this different from Braid?
<http://github.com/evilchelu/braid/tree/master>

~~~
Xichekolas
Braid appears (from the readme anyway) to only allow tracking of other repos.
This subtree thing allows you to make changes and export those changes back to
the appropriate upstream repo.

To use Braid's example with the rails app that is tracking the Rails git
repo... if you found a bug in Rails and fixed it, you could then push that
change back upstream. (Obviously this is more useful if you have rights to
change the upstream repo.)

If Braids supports doing that too, then more power to it!

------
zacharypinter
Interesting approach. I hope this (or something similar to it) is widely
adopted and replaces the current submodule situation.

------
wingo
I like it!

